# avoid



## 2PieRad

ממממ לא בטוח איך מתרגמים avoid לעברית במשפטים הבאים.

She doesn't want to see her ex. She's avoiding him. 
He's pretending to be sick to avoid going to school. 
I took the city roads in order to avoid the car accident on the highway. 

משתמשים ב_להתחמק _או _למנוע_ או _לחמק_, נכון?

ניסיונות:

היא לא רוצה לראות את האקס שלה. היא מתחמקת ממנו.

הוא מעמיד פנים שהוא חולה כדי למנוע ללכת לבית הספר
..._או יותר טבעי לומר_...למנוע את בית הספר
..._או_...שהוא חולה שלא יצטרך ללכת לבית הספר?
_או..._לחמק? כדי לחמק ללכת לבית הספר

לקחתי את כבישי העיר כדי לחמק את תאונת הדרכים בכביש המהיר.

תודה


----------



## slus

היא לא רוצה לראות את האקס שלה. היא מתחמקת ממנו.

הוא מעמיד פנים שהוא חולה כדי להימנע מללכת לבית הספר

נסעתי בכבישי העיר כדי לחמוק מתאונת הדרכים בכביש המהיר.
(בעברית לא "לוקחים" כבישים)


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה רבה^^​


----------



## GeriReshef

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that:
להימנע - to avoid (myself) from doing something.
למנוע - to avoid somebody else
להתחמק - to avoid (myself) by an excuse or by doing something. לחמוק is a more formal. להימנע is by not doing.
להשתמט - to avoid a duty (eg military service). It tends to have a negative meaning.


----------



## 2PieRad

די מבלבל ומסובך...

אחשוב יותר על זה ואחזור אם כשיהיו לי יותר שאלות.

תודה רבה^


----------



## slus

ככלל אצבע, להתחמק תהיה לרוב בחירה סבירה.

אפשר להגיד גם

הוא מעמיד פנים שהוא חולה כדי להתחמק מ(ללכת ל)בית הספר

נסעתי בכבישי העיר כדי להתחמק מתאונת הדרכים בכביש המהיר.


----------



## 2PieRad

GeriReshef said:


> למנוע - to avoid somebody else


גם to prevent?
למשל:
_זה חשוב לשטוף את הידיים לעתים קרובות כדי למנוע את התפשטות הנגיף._


מתי כוונת המילה היא avoid, מתי הכוונה היא prevent?

_למנוע *את*/למנוע *מ*? _אולי?
_
היא מונעת *מ*האקס שלה._


----------



## slus

שוב רק כלל אצבע, אבל
למנוע = prevent
להימנע = avoid

Prevent:
למנוע את התפשטות הנגיף
למנוע מצב בלתי נעים
היא מונעת מהאקס שלה לראות את הילדים

Avoid:
היא נמנעת מהאקס שלה
היא נמנעת מלתת תשובה
היא נמנעת מתשובות


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה


----------

